# E via dicendo



## Dankgerit

Ancora io...

Mi aiutereste con questa frase?, "via dicendo"... mi pare che sia come eccetera o qualcosa del genere ma non trovo il significato essato in spagnolo.

Il contesto è questo:

_"Si escludono contenuti nascosti di natura ben diversa come virus, trojan, spyware e via dicendo"_

Grazie in anticipo .


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Il significato è proprio quello di eccetera. Però non saprei come tradurlo in spagnolo...voi avete altre espressioni equivalenti a eccetera?


----------



## Silvia10975

Dankgerit said:


> Ancora io...
> 
> Mi aiutereste con questa frase?, "via dicendo"... mi pare che sia come eccetera o qualcosa del genere ma non trovo il significato essato esatto in spagnolo.
> 
> Il contesto è questo:
> 
> _"Si escludono contenuti nascosti di natura ben diversa come virus, trojan, spyware e via dicendo"_
> 
> Grazie in anticipo .





IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Il significato è proprio quello di eccetera. Però non saprei come tradurlo in spagnolo...voi avete altre espressioni equivalenti a eccetera?



Anche io lo tradurrei con etcétera, aspettiamo per sapere se ci sono espressioni equivalenti! 
Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

El Tam traduce así:
*e così via/dicendo*: y así por el estilo, y otras hierbas.

Se utilizan bastante estas expresiones en español?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

irene.acler said:


> El Tam traduce así:
> *e così via/dicendo*: y así por el estilo, y otras hierbas.
> 
> Se utilizan bastante estas expresiones en español?


 
Pues yo diría que no, Irene. Yo, el "via dicendo" lo traduciría por "entre otras cosas"; si bien no tiene la gracia de vuestra expresión, mucho más simpática.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ma entre otras cosas non significa tra le altre cose quindi?


----------



## irene.acler

Traductora, las expresiones que he puesto, sacadas del Tam, no se utilizan nunca? O en algunos casos sí?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Io penso di no, Irene, non le ho mai sentite. Comunque, aspetta, forse qualcun altro ci puo' dire qualcosa al riguardo. Pensa che io parlo lo spagnolo della Catalogna!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale..te lo preguntaba porque a veces los diccionarios escriben cosas que hoy en día prácticamente no se dicen.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ma aspetta, Irene, forse c'è qualcuno che invece sì le conosce... ¡No confíes plenamente en mí perché a volte posso sbagliare! 

Un bacione!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí sí, claro!
A ver si alguien nos dice algo al respecto!


----------



## Dankgerit

De hecho yo si, esa frase *"y así por el estilo"* me parece muy acertada, yo al menos la uso frecuentemente y también la he escuchado en otras personas.

Bueno, al menos es recurrente aquí en México, quizá en otros países no tanto .

Gracias por la aclaración =).


----------



## Neuromante

Yo he oído mucho más "*cosas por el estilo*" pero me parece que no debería haber ningún problema para usar "*Y así por el estilo*".
En cambio "*Y otras hierbas*" no solo creo que está muy anticuada e incluso forzada como expresión sino que tiene un significado distinto: *"E diverse cose simmili"* La expresión creo que venga del uso de hierbas, como condimento en la cocina, de forma más o menos aleatoria. 


Creo que en esas cuatro palabras en italiano he batido mi record personal de errores


----------



## heidita

irene.acler said:


> *e così via/dicendo*: y así por el estilo, y otras hierbas.
> 
> Se utilizan bastante estas expresiones en español?


 
A mí también me llama la atención, irene, ya que lo de las hierbas no lo he oído nunca.

Según el contexto dado diría:

algo por el estilo, algo así, algo similar


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Neuromante y Heidita.
De hecho me parece que los diccionarios incluyen expresiones anticuadas!


----------



## karunavera

Qué opinais de "y asi seguido"?


----------



## RamonRojo

Si può utilizzare la forma "y todo eso" oppure, come ho sempre sentito dire io a livello colloquiale, si può dire "....y tal". Per esempio:
Hemos hecho lo siempre: comer, beber, dormir, ir a la playa y tal.

sempre che non abbia capito male io....


----------

